# Not another "bag" question! My M is growing.



## JPAZ (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry all. There was a very long thread about "How Do You Carry Your M" a while back. But now I've moved up a bit in size. Still have my FF kit and too many lenses, but getting more use out of the M3 which, along with the EVF and the L-Plate, is a bit bigger than the M1 kit.

So just this past week, I carried the M3, EVF, ef-m 22, ef-m 15-55, and 3 batteries in a Mirrorless Mover 10. Heck, with this bag, if I really over stuff it,I'll add the ef-m to ef adapter (you know, the one WITH the tripod adapter  )and a 40mm pankake. That is not pretty but it sort of works. Without the adapter and the 40, this bag works well quite well. 

But I just got crazy and ordered the ef-m 11-22 (the 22 was just not wide enough for some of the shots and I know I could take this and leave the 22 at home but I also like the f/2.8 ). I am thinking a Mirrorless Mover 20 should work. I really want my small kit to stay small. Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## brad-man (Nov 29, 2016)

I have the MM20, but also picked up the 25i. If you think a flash & telephoto may be in your future, not to mention the ability to carry a minipod, I would go for the 25i. It's only slightly larger than the 20, but seems to hold quite a bit more.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's the M, 11-22, 18-55, 22/2 and 270EX II in the Mirrorless Mover 20 (this was before I got the 55-200).










I can swap the 55-200 for the 18-55, or 28 Macro for the 22/2. 

Upshot is I think the MM20 will work just fine for you.


----------



## lw (Nov 29, 2016)

What about the M5. With its EVF, do you think it would squeeze into the MM20 where your M is?


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 29, 2016)

lw said:


> What about the M5. With its EVF, do you think it would squeeze into the MM20 where your M is?



hump on top is bulky and EVIL. 

EOS M w/ 18-55 in a LowePro Dashpoint 30 [for separate carry and a bit additional protection] plus EF-M 22/2, 11-22, 55-200 plus accessories incl. mini-tripod [plus charger + cable on longer trips] fits nicely into an inexpensive [around € 35] and very functional Hama "Nashville 140" bag. https://www.hama.com/00121869/hama-kameratasche-nashville-140-schwarz-blau

Internal dimensions [L x D x H]: 
Hama 140: 23.0 x 11.0 x 17.5 cm 
TT MM20: 21.5 x 9.5 x 13.5 cm

M3 would definitely also fit in my Hama bag. M5 ... don't know ... yet.


----------

